# Smelly Jowls



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone suggested to me, when I asked this question about my Brooks, that the smell might be a "transfer smell" from when he licks his privates.
When I smell it, I get out a wet wipe and wash his face (which he hates).


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My older guy has big, droopy, smelly jowls. They get worse when his allergies get bad. We wipe them daily with rubbing alcohol (he hates it). Occasionally when they get really bad we get something from the vet that's supposed to help with the yeast or bacteria or maybe both, I don't remember.

If this is something new, it's probably worth a trip to the vet to make sure it's not due to some underlying infection.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Do you swim him? Or are his lower jowls covered by his upper lips more then most(meaning are they moist alot?). Either can cause a type of infection that becomes smelly. I'm currently dealing with an issue thats related from swimming where Amber(2 years old) is getting a few small pimple like pustules around her front lower muzzle, more then likely from bacteria in the water while swimming a few times a week. Her breath continues to have a bad odor from it as well which does not come from her mouth itself but from her belly. My guess is it's coming from bad bacteria overwhelming the good bacteria in her tummy from lake water. I saw the vet but they tried antibiotics with no success. Going back this week for her yearly and to try to figure this belly thing out for her. I would hate to stop her swimming activities as she lives to be in the water and I only swim her in clean water at the resevior(no algea and clear water). I was thinking your issue may be related as well. I did hear that by using a washrag with peroxide on it, it can help clear up odors from problems like that. Might be worth a try. I would see the vet about it though as infections can spread easily and quickly.


----------

